# USB Wireless adapter



## NoNameBoyz1 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have a usb wireless adapter with the chipset: Atheros ar9271.
I want to know if its compatible with freebsd and if is not compatible will be someday?

Thanks.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 25, 2021)

BSD Hardware Database
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 25, 2021)

dev/ath(4) - FreeBSD Wiki
		


*Notably - this doesn't yet support *the AR5513 MIMO 802.11abg NIC, the AR5523 NICs (AR5212 + USB), the AR7010 series USB NICs, or the *AR9271 series USB NICs*.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 25, 2021)

NoNameBoyz1 said:


> someday?











						Technology Roadmap
					

https://freebsdfoundation.org/blog/technology-roadmap/  Enjoy.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

